# my setup to get some Heat



## sublime68charger (Mar 17, 2015)

this is my current mock setup for having some heat out in my shop.  good bad or how ugly is this?

I haven't fired up the stove yet I still need to fix the fire bricks and the metal grating above the ash pan.

and This will only be used when I'm out in the shop to keep a close eye on how things go.


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2015)

cant see the pics try reloading them


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 17, 2015)

ok lets try again


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 17, 2015)

bholler said:


> cant see the pics try reloading them


 thanks for letting me know they was showing up on the fist computer that I posted this on.

should be up now

sublime out


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok that is not safe And will preform poorly for so many reasons


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2015)

sublime68charger said:


> this is my current mock setup for having some heat out in my shop. good bad or how ugly is this?
> I haven't fired up the stove yet I still need to fix the fire bricks and the metal grating above the ash pan.
> and This will only be used when I'm out in the shop to keep a close eye on how things go.


Clearances on the pipe are way to close single wall pipe cant pass thru a wall single wall pipe cant be used out side ect ect ect.


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 17, 2015)

what should I be doing to make this safe and perform better?

this is only a temp solution the long term goal is to have a outdoor boiler and in floor radiant heat I just need something to take out the chill when/if I need to work out the shop during cold weather.

max times this is to be used is maybe 20 days a year and then will get broke down in the spring and wood stove pulled out and stored for the summer.


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2015)

It doesnt matter how many times you use it the pipe is way to close to combustible materials your pipe needs to be 18" from anything that can catch fire.  What are the clearance requirements on the stove are they met?  And single wall pipe outside will draw very poorly and get allot of creosote buildup which could potentially cause a chimney fire which could get hot enough to set the wood that is to close on fire.


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 17, 2015)

ok so first order of business is to get the inside pipe 18" away from the wall.

will get that done.

thanks for you help on this.


----------



## bholler (Mar 17, 2015)

sublime68charger said:


> ok so first order of business is to get the inside pipe 18" away from the way.


Also needs to be 18" from combustibles where it goes through that window which means you dont have enough room there.  You really should switch to class a chimney pipe at that point for safety and performance


----------



## begreen (Mar 17, 2015)

sublime68charger said:


> ok lets try again
> 
> View attachment 155959
> View attachment 155960


I think  I just heard bholler fall off his chair.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Not to mention that this is not just a shop but also a garage. Are your local building codes and your home insurance ok with a stove in there?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> I think  I just heard bholler fall off his chair.



Nah. That sound was me falling off of my chair.


----------



## sublime68charger (Apr 6, 2015)

ok so doing some more work on this,  and putting together a shopping list.

this is what I got so far 
to bring this up to safe standards and good performance.

Supervent 6" Adapter  $19.99

Model Number: JSC6ASE  | Menards® SKU: 6371461
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...ting/supervent-6-adapter/p-1323287-c-6894.htm

this goes from the 6" single wall black pipe inside. and then to

Supervent 6" x 36" Chimney Pipe  $74.99

Model Number: JSC6SA3  |  Menards® SKU: 6371500
Variation: Stainless Steel
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...vent-6-x-36-chimney-pipe/p-1323305-c-6894.htm
might need to add on more to this that I can fit into the T then go up from there to miss the edge of the roof.

Supervent 6" Tee & Plug  $79.99

Model Number: JSC6SITS  |  Menards® SKU: 6371571
Variation: Stainless Steel
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...ing/supervent-6-tee-plug/p-1323309-c-6894.htm

and after this add sections to go up.
thinking 2 of these

Supervent 6" x 36" Chimney Pipe  $74.99

Model Number: JSC6SA3  |  Menards® SKU: 6371500
Variation: Stainless Steel
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...vent-6-x-36-chimney-pipe/p-1323305-c-6894.htm

how High due I need to be above the roof?

and then the rain cap on the top.

Supervent 6" S.S. Deluxe Rain Cap $39.99

Model Number: JSC6DRC  |  Menards® SKU: 6371445
Variation: Stainless Steel
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...nt-6-s-s-deluxe-rain-cap/p-1323294-c-6894.htm

thinking that should set me up to be Ok.

as I mentioned up thread this is only to be used when I'm out working the shop trying to get the inside finished out how I want.  I have Electric to run and insulation in the ceiling and to finish out the inside walls.

then I would like a warm place to work on my 68 charger the old girl needs some work, 

when the weather is nice I have way to many other task's that I want to due which leaves me with the 3 winter cold months that I can work on the inside on this when its to cold to work on outside things

thanks for your help and thoughts on this.


----------



## bholler (Apr 6, 2015)

That looks good so far you will probably want a wall pass thru also to get through the window and you need a tee support and a support bracket.  As far as the height goes you need to be either 3 feet above the roof or 2 feet above anything within 10 feet whichever is higher


----------



## bholler (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.menards.com/main/heating...ent-6-black-wall-thimble/p-1323313-c-6894.htm
Here is the thimble 

http://www.menards.com/main/heating...supervent-6-wall-support/p-1323289-c-6894.htm
tee support

http://www.menards.com/main/heating...ng/supervent-6-wall-band/p-1323312-c-6894.htm
wall support

http://www.menards.com/main/heating...rvent-6-wall-support-kit/p-1747020-c-6894.htm
I didnt compare prices but here is a kit with all the components in one kit you would just need the pipe


----------



## sublime68charger (Apr 6, 2015)

Bholler thanks for all your help on this,

I think I can make my homemade through the window thimble work.  and then also tie the pipe outside up the the old TV antenna mount that I have now.

I got plenty of time before the cold weather comes back to get this done up right for next winter.

just gonna need to budget for the $300.00 for the stove pipe to get this done up right.

for this build I have 3 limiting factors.

Time, Ambition, Money

I need all 3 to make things happen and I usually only have 1 to work with. 
makes for a slow build,  When I have the time I don't have the money for supplies or Ambition to work on things.

When I have the Ambition I don't have the money/supplies or the time to work on stuff.

When I have the Money I buy what I need for the next step and wait till Time and Ambition come back into the fold.

thanks again sublime out.


----------



## bholler (Apr 6, 2015)

sublime68charger said:


> I need all 3 to make things happen and I usually only have 1 to work with.
> makes for a slow build, When I have the time I don't have the money for supplies or Ambition to work on things.
> When I have the Ambition I don't have the money/supplies or the time to work on stuff.
> When I have the Money I buy what I need for the next step and wait till Time and Ambition come back into the fold.


I know the feeling

As long as you maintain 2" to combustibles you can make a thimble with no problems


----------

